# Salio's Guardsmen



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey, everyone. Just startin' this thread to give you guys a look at my next army... guard (just like everyone else, i hopped onto the guard train). I'm doing this army with a friend, so hopefully I'll still have time to work on my Warriors of Chaos and get them done. This might be a slow thread, but hopefully I can get updates every couple of weeks or so. So, here they are.

As you can see, they're not completely done, some small details (Aquilas on some of the guys, stowage, and the bases [which will be kind of desert-ish]), but you should be able to get a good idea of the scheme. The photo made the red a little bit brighter than it really is (not a whole lot), so keep that in mind. Also, they're not painted to a great standard, just table-top ready. I really don't see the point of painting 60 guardsmen to my highist ability.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

These look great Salio, nice original colour scheme that would be well suited to desert warfare. Do you have any vehicles planned for the near future?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Ebsolom Dhaark said:


> These look great Salio, nice original colour scheme that would be well suited to desert warfare. Do you have any vehicles planned for the near future?


Thanks man! Ya, we do have some vehicles planned, 3 valkyries (needing to be bought), a leman russ, and a chimera (already bought, both are ready to be painted). I think those will look nice when they are done. We're not sure if we're going to camo them or not.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey everyone... sorry i havent posted anything ina while, but i finally finished that guard squad! 

A couple questions, do you guys like what i did for the flocking on the three guys on the right (yellow dead grass looking stuff) if not, what do you think I should do instead. I'm definitely going for a dead look. Maybe brown? I also would kind of like it to fit in with the colour of the uniform. 


















Sorry for the weird pictures, my camera was acting up today.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, these are beautiful! I've been trying to find a good paint scheme for my little band of guardsmen, mind of I borrow your paint scheme?  oh, and have some rep.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Go ahead, take that paint scheme, im glad if other people can use it. It was the product of multiple hours of debate with my partner


----------



## Battlemaster Srath (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow looks great man, putting my army to shame, but keep it up anyhow haha.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Alrighty... im making a base for my valkyrie that my partner just bought (I get to work on the base, the best part )... right now im stumped for ideas. 

We're trying to have kind of like a long-dead city look. So rusted metals, and the kinda deserty look we have now. Any suggestions for specific things to put on the base, I don't want any duels or stuff like that, dead people are OK though!


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

When you said long dead city, I thought of old tires, pieces of concrete from the roads, busted phone booths, maybe a bus stop bench, old stop sign... that kinda stuff.

The army is lookin pretty sweet.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well... i made the base. I did it kind of minimally (on purpose). If you think i should add anything let me know! The part with no sand on it will be painted as if it was a road. And yes, the stand will be painted black.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad to see work progressing here. I like the idea with the road section on the base I may have to steal it. Keep it coming.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Really nice job. Can't wait to see more. +rep.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well... i finished the base (actually, the stand itself needs some touchups, and i might paint a little blood trail on the road... but essentially done!)


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

thats an intense base!
great job man +rep!!!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone. As for your question, Durian, Its black, drybrushed with codex grey, then drybrushed with graveyard earth, then vallejo german beije. As for the road section, it is codex grey, then fortress grey, simple as that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the colour scheme, looks very 'sensible' but has a nice future vibe going too.

I think some longer dead grass tufts would look good, but i'm not sure what you could use to get the effect.

Something like this maybe: http://www.replica3d.com/Images/AsileFX/Content/GrassPack/GrassDead2S.jpg


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Love the colour scheme, looks very 'sensible' but has a nice future vibe going too.
> 
> I think some longer dead grass tufts would look good, but i'm not sure what you could use to get the effect.
> 
> Something like this maybe: http://www.replica3d.com/Images/AsileFX/Content/GrassPack/GrassDead2S.jpg


Ya, GW is coming out with some new dead grass, i might use that. not sure yet. We'll see as i get some more done. I do like the short look the current stuff has though.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice earthy realistic looking troopers. Great work.
Rep


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Really like your flyer's base. +rep for that.
If you want your static grass or whatever its called to fit in more, you could always sprinkle it with a bit of red lichen maybe. It could be some weird desert plant. Anyway, I like your gear. Got anything planned for your Valkyrie (like a mouth/etc)?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Small update here; some WIP sentinels with some of my guard.

The sentinels were built to have kind of a "renegade" look, as they're scout sentinels and dont really have any formal directive. Please note the long barelled autocannons, replacing the shorter generic ones.










































I realize there are some mould lines needing to be cleaned off.


----------



## DoCVicious (Apr 14, 2010)

Loving these bases, really brings the theme you're after together.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey everyone. Its been a while since i've posted anything, but here's a long overdue update for these guys. These are are 2 of the 3 vet squads in the army, and they still need a bunch of work. Hopefully we'll be getting to the third one soon. 


































The helmets are from pig iron productions. They're yellow to help differentiate from the normal guardsmen, and add some more contrast to the army.

EDIT: pics kinda suck... *sigh*


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I love everything else that you've done but i gotta say i'm not sold on the yellow. You have an army with really earthy realistic tones going on and the yellow just seems to stand out even amongst the red contrast colour. At the same time you've said that you have still got work to do on them so i'll reserve judgement untill later but as they stand i think the helmets look too bright compared to the rest of the models you've shown.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice looking log Salio, I think the 'dirtier' yellow looks a lot better than the brighter yellow helmets. I presume you are still working through the squad with the washes?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually, the pictures came out way to bright, so the highlights and helmets are looking very vibrant, in reality they're quite a bit more toned down. I'll see if i can get some better pictures up soon, but the "bright" yellow is what they will look like in the end. Thanks for the comments guys, I'll repost new pics soon.


----------

